# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی GTK، GTK+‎ و wxWidget >  منبع آموزشی wxwidgets

## reza10203045

با سلام
آیا دوستان منبع آموزشی فارسی برای wxwidgets رو میشناسند اگره آره معرفی کنند.

----------


## felertishia1988

سلام،
منم دنبال یه منبع جامع و کامل میگردم؛ البته فارسی یا انگلیسی بودنش مهم نیست.
کسی میتونه کمکی بکنه؟؟؟؟

----------


## kia.celever

منبع فارسی سراغ ندارم و به نظرم دنبالش نباشید! :)
برای شروع Tutorial های سایت خودش مفیده و اگه دنبال یه مرجع می گردید کتاب Cross Platform GUI Programming With wxWidgets کتاب خوبیه!

----------

